# Plant ID please



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I bought these plants in two pots, thinking they were crypt parva. At the time it looked exactly like the pictures in the plant finder, including root structure.
I had to slice the roots apart to seperate the plants.

Now, just a few weeks since, some of the plants look the same, and some have grown signifigantly, some of the leaves are up to 4 inches, a few leaves have developed crinckled edges (in a healthy looking manner) and a couple are developing brassy coloration.

(BTW, the plant in the back left is a different species, petchii I believe)










Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The leaves are too broad to be parva. It might be a lutea or willisii. Crypts are tough to tell apart sometimes because their appeareance varies so much from tank to tank.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of. It seems I'll need to rearrange my tank soon...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I wouldn't even be suprised if its a C. Wendtii, I had one in my tank that looked very similar but I moved it and it converted all its new growth to look like my other wendtii's, I bought all of the plants together labeled as C. Wendtii. I've never seen such a variable plant, beleive it or not I notice a change every time I make a change to ferts, lighting, or really any evironmental condition in the tank. Not to say that its really a wendtii, just that crypts are pretty difficult to classify into one specific type or another without actually flowering.


----------

